# Database Discussions > Reporting Services >  account issues - invoke file through ssrs hyperlink

## sqlprof

hi there - i have hyperlinks in a column in ssrs report (in tablix) which point to some server where a dump of documents reside..the address in every 

hyperlink has a doc id appended which helps locate that doc and so clicking this link on ssrs report invokes the respective doc from that server..

now this works fine if the ssrs report runs with the windows logged in user and the same user is also set up on that document server where ssrs 

hyperlink points to..and this was in dev env..

going ahead in a controlled env, there would only be one system a/c which will be set up on that doc server and regardless of who the logged in 

windows user is who runs the report; access to the docs on that doc server will only be given to that sys a/c..so i passed this same sys a/c (which is 

set up on that doc server) in the data source in report mgr --> credentials stored securely in report server..and thought that these credentials will be 

picked while navigating to that doc server and the doc would be opened..but this doesn't seem to happen and it doesn't invoke the document...says 

invalid credentials..so i think it's picking my logged in credentials here and not the ones of the sys a/c that i entered in data source...(pls note here, the 

doc server url doesn't contain the report server / report manager url components..it's a different url and is used to only open the doc..so i don't think i 

can pass user credentials to that url like &dsu :Big Grin: atasourcename=username&dsp :Big Grin: atasourcename=password..may be i am wrong and i can pass? but 

don't think that's secure even if it's an option?)

alternatively, i thought this could be achieved by changing the execution account to this system a/c, under reporting services config mgr..but then we 

only have ssrs client tools installed..so can't change server settings..and just for this one requirement, nobody would accept my request to change the 

execution account...also don't know if changing exec account is even a solution for this?

i hope the question is clear..please give some work arounds..i'm stumped and not getting required help anywhere..

note: as another work around, i asked if a group can be set up on that doc server..and when all the users accessing the report are added to the 

group, they can open the doc after navigating from ssrs report...but the idea giving access to a group was rejected...they can only give access to this 

sys a/c...

----------


## roscin

Hi,

I am pretty sure you cannot pass the user and password through  link, it is not secure at all.

I think that they have to give access to special group made for this, and the report can be limited only to these people who can see the documents. 
If not you can put the document in some ftp but obviously they are not fan of the idea the document to be shared so I see only to reorganize your report policy.
You can limit also the result of the reports applying some filtering depending who is generating the report so he may see only the files he has access.

Hopes that will work.

----------

